# Silver E46 M3 Coupe + BBS + Vorsteiner + Dinan



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Makes for quite the daily driver! Another photoshoot for client looking for a poster print:


----------



## KevinGoFast (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks brilliant! I love the bbs rims, nothing compares :thumbup:

Did you put a body kit on?


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

It is a Vorsteiner CSL replica.


----------

